# question?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i saw the video of the mouse.nice.wondering when did you add your oscar?he looks hell nice?was he big already or did you add him as a baby? thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It was added as a baby....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

so the p's where about the same size as him when you added them together? how do they get along? good question pack.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The Oscar was added about a month before the piranha. He was a lot bigger than the piranha when they were added so they didnt mess with him. On the other hand, the Oscar was not big enough to eat any of the piranha. It was worked out great and I never had any problems with them. I really didnt know too much about fish back then so I wasnt sure whether they would fight or not. It all works out cause as you can see in the video, the Oscar takes care of the P's leftovers!!!

XE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOW BIG YOUR PIRANHAS WHEN YOU GOT THEN.SEE I WOULD LIKE TO ADD AN OSCAR TOO?ANY INFO GLADLY APPREICAITED


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Usually a oscar would die in a piranha tank but sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

JESUS!!SORRY ABOUT THE SPELLING.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVING PIRANHAS TO A 100 GALLON TANK .SOON AND WAS WONDERING IF I BUY A 4 TO 5 INCH OSCAR.ADD IT A FEW DAYS BEFORE IF IT'LL WORK.THE PIRANHAS ARE ABOUT 1 TO 2 INCHES BIG?THANKS


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Please stop using caps, its hard to read. But 1 to 2 inches you might get away with a larger oscar in the tank. But not too big, the oscar might eat the piranha.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry about that.will try.thanks


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

no problem, maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey show me, what do you think of pfish.com?do you like that site?read info and even posted info.seem some people are jackass.theyattack evrything if its not by the book,thats why i moved to this site.i'm interested in your info and others.evrybody has different ideas!!and i appreciate it.so thanks for your info and future info to all you guys on this site.







..keep it up..;


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

My honest opinion. I like Pfish because there is allot of knowledge there. Actually thats were I started the whole board thing. Later I found other boards like this one. Not all members are jerks but I do know what you mean. Sometime I'm very critical to others at Pfish and even here. I don't like people telling others misleading information that could cost the hobbiest if it could be avoided. If i'm stating opinion I make sure I did that. Some members like to look lik they know something and make up a question and never follow through. I hate that. So I can image I'm a jerk sometimes to others who could screw somebody out of some money. But thats me I'm looking out for the guy/girl who doesn't know to much because I was forturnate enough to have someone looking out for me so I want to pass it on. But don't just isolate yourself to just one board, you might mis soem good info out there you may reguard to you. But thanks for the kind words. Just do what I do be an active viewing member when you think a board has done you wrong and bring the question here. Hopefully PKING and I could help you out.

Once again thanks,

SMTT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

appreciate it show me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

p.s- go niners


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Your gonna be taking a risk putting Oscars with piranha. I didnt know enough about it back then to even know the danger. You have to walk a fine balancing the size of both fish and you can never tell if its gonna end up bad. I guess I lucked out with my arrangement. I wouldnt mix the oscars and the piranha unless you are VERY aware that you will most likely lose one or the other.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Your gonna be taking a risk putting Oscars with piranha. I didnt know enough about it back then to even know the danger. You have to walk a fine balancing the size of both fish and you can never tell if its gonna end up bad. I guess I lucked out with my arrangement. I wouldnt mix the oscars and the piranha unless you are VERY aware that you will most likely lose one or the other.


ya i agree totally. it must be known that at anytime you can lose a fish.
wes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i've decide to just keep rbp by themselves.like oscars alot and would hate for the little bugger to get fucked up.thanks to all.


----------

